

Former Microsoft Chief to Buy Clippers for $2 Billion - gggggggg
http://time.com/139577/former-microsoft-ceo-buys-clippers-2-billion/

======
gggggggg
I am not US, but based on this comment: "The Clippers sale would easily beat
the previous high price for an NBA team—the Milwaukee Bucks at $550 million
earlier this year." I have to ask WHY?

10% of his worth is a huge amount to pay for something where your paying a
premium, and its not likely to go up in value compared to other things he
could buy.

Maybe its the billionaire version of a mid life crisis and convertible?

